# 18 years old and stacking oxy-black and TB carnage



## RudeBox (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm 18 years old and have been training for around 2 years now I did my first cycle of PH when I was 17 and that was a 4 week cycle of halodrol and I noticed some crazy gains on that and then I bumped it straight up to XL REB 2 months later and it was scary how much size I had put on baring in mind when I started lifting at 16 I was boxing and my fighting weight was 69kg and I was around 6ft now 2 years down the line and 2 cycles later I'm 88kg and 6ft2 so this will be my third cycle and I will be stacking oxy-black with TBcarnage.

routine will be:wake up take 1 tab of oxy,1 tab of TB, 1 tab of OCS. lunch time:1 tab of TB, 1 tab of OCS. 30 minutes before I train I will take 1tab of oxy and then around 2-3 after I have trained I will take a TB and a OCS for 4 weeks.

FEEL FREE TO ASK QUESTION AND I WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE PROGRESS SHOTS IF ASKED FOR

stats:

height 6ft2

age 18

weight 88kg

food 4400 cal 210g protein 300g carbs 85g fat

split : heavy af top and bottom calf nearly every day due to genetics lol


----------

